# I f**king HATE sposies!!!!!!!



## NuKe

Yesterday morning Poppy has a rediculously huge poosplosion (teething style), and I didn't realise until she fell on her bum and it all went SPLAT out the sides (wasn't a leaking issue, it was the sheer volume- physics wouldn't have allowed her bum and that amount of poo in the same space lol). So after a marathon wiping session and me nearly being sick in the process from the smell, I put her in another cloth (wnss this time, our bombproof nappies!) and left her to it. She did another one (not as big this time but still messy and was contained) all over her beautiful custom wn :cry: so I thought it was just the rest coming out. I was nearly sick AGAIN, so last night, against my better judgement, I put her in a sposie overnight. I woke up this morning and picked her up out of the cot and my god it was gross! The nappy with the wee in it felt like a big bag of squidgey mush in her trousers!! Like a big bag of grossness! I cannot believe I went for so long with her in those! She did another explosive one before I got to change her so am quite glad I didn't have to deal with that again, but eeeeeeeeew! You really don't realise how gross they are til you use cloth! End pointless post. :blush:


----------



## moomin_troll

my son is in sposies but baby 2 will be in reusuables...not really sure why ive decided to use different for this baby. but i can see myself getting addicted lol

but yes when sposies are filled with wee they dont feel too great but i wouldnt expect them too lol
hope ur lo feels better soon x


----------



## c.m.c

nuke you give me hope that i can grin and bare with finding the right cloth nappie for Ava!!! i too feel gross at that squidy ball of pee in the sposies!!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

even just cleaning 2 poopy cloth nappies was better than picking up the used sposies for the bin, they both wore sposies overnight as id run out of night nappies, i hate hate hate the way sposies feel when wet


----------



## SBB

I agree I hate touching a full sposie :sick: 

X x x


----------



## fluffpuffin

yeah, it's pretty gross, I also find if she's in sposies the poo clings to her bum more rather than the nappy.


----------



## NuKe

yeah deffo! and also, she woke up with a red bum, despite me slathering her in sudocrem!


----------



## lozzy21

The only good thing about sposies for me is i know how wet she is by feeling it, iv got no clue with cloth how full it is.


----------



## tannembaum

Am I the only one who cant resist giving the wet ones a good squeeze on the way to the bin?! :blush: (Elsie wears sposies at night)


----------



## SBB

:sick: yes you're the only one :rofl: 

I hate that they feel all warm too... 

X x x


----------



## surprisemummy

im another one that likes to squidge the sposie lol :blush:


----------



## Eala

I hate it when I accidentally squidge one :rofl: Saying that, for some reason I don't find the Sainsbugs Eco sposies so bad for this? Dunno if they are made differently or something :)


----------



## lozzy21

tannembaum said:


> Am I the only one who cant resist giving the wet ones a good squeeze on the way to the bin?! :blush: (Elsie wears sposies at night)

Nop i do too.


----------



## moomin_troll

i have to poke zanes as sometimes he wont tell me he wants to be changed so if i dont check he will end up with wet jeans. its so much easier now he tells me when to change him hahaha


----------



## ducky1502

Gotta have a squeeze :)


----------



## tannembaum

Glad it's not just me lol!


----------



## SBB

This made me dream about squidging sposies!! 

X x x


----------



## NuKe

Imagine being the baby and having to sit on it! eeeeeeeew!!!


----------



## NuKe

SBB said:


> This made me dream about squidging sposies!!
> 
> X x x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pinkclaire

It's the smell I can't stand, they really stink when you haven't used one for ages!


----------



## buttonnose82

My little man uses disposables at night, we have no choice, he has bad eczema and night nappies set it off really bad all over his bum, I prefer cloth but for the health of my baby's skin then I am happy too use disposables at night :)


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> This made me dream about squidging sposies!!
> 
> X x x

You seem to have alot of odd dreams!:haha:


----------



## kawaiigirl

I haven't used one in over a week now! Probably doesnt seem that long to you ladies but its such a big deal to me. I had been sticking with them at night but just decided to bite the bullet and go for it! Success!


----------



## Blob

:sick: it's the sickly sweet smell and that they are cold :sick:

I used to use cloth 24hrs but I just couldn't find one that worked without stinking no matter what. So I use the Eco nappies at night though they don't smell just the huggies.


----------



## Kaites

Blob said:


> :sick: it's the sickly sweet smell and that they are cold :sick:
> 
> I used to use cloth 24hrs but I just couldn't find one that worked without stinking no matter what. So I use the Eco nappies at night though they don't smell just the huggies.

^^^ THIS!! It's that sickly sweet smell that make me :sick: And Huggies seem like the worst for smell!

I definitely agree that eco sposies don't seem as bad for smell and squish- yet another reason to choose them over Huggies and Pampers, lol :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Ha ha yes I went mad on the 3 for 2 on them in boots.


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> This made me dream about squidging sposies!!
> 
> X x x
> 
> You seem to have alot of odd dreams!:haha:Click to expand...

You're not wrong! last night I also dreamed of a huge warehouse shop that popped up and sold everything, including nappies that were shaped like basketball boots??

I'm weird :shrug: 


I have also cut out sposies at night, with some success! He was a tad wet this morning but not too bad. Am working out what works but dont want to put another sposie on him if I can help it! 

X x x


----------



## kate.m.

Kaites said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> :sick: it's the sickly sweet smell and that they are cold :sick:
> 
> I used to use cloth 24hrs but I just couldn't find one that worked without stinking no matter what. So I use the Eco nappies at night though they don't smell just the huggies.
> 
> ^^^ THIS!! It's that sickly sweet smell that make me :sick: And Huggies seem like the worst for smell!
> 
> I definitely agree that eco sposies don't seem as bad for smell and squish- yet another reason to choose them over Huggies and Pampers, lol :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was at a friend's lo's bithday party & one of the toddlers there had pooped... my god it was disgusting!! :sick: I know poop always smells, but it was the smell of the poop combined with the weird smell of the nappy! was indescribable!! The weird thing is tho, is that ppl who use sposies full time must just get used to it.. theres no way i wanna get used to a smell like that! :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

the thing i hated most about sposies was every now n then id get one split in the morning not so much with issy but when my older ones were little n my god the mess god knows what it actually is but its little bits a nightmare to clean up i havent used a sposie in months now :)


----------



## wannabewillow

Today I'm slightly relieved for eco-sposies... Mairi was trumping loads this morning and I left my brand new denim nappy for her to be changed into. DH didn't notice and plonked her in a sposie(he does this unless youpoint to cloth and tell him). 5 mins later and she had a stonking runny teething poo. To think that could've been my lovely denim, he'd have binned it if it was on her and I wasn't around!!!


----------



## NuKe

:shock: he'd have binned it?!


----------



## mommy43

:shocked: NNooooooooooooooo ive binned a few vests in the early days i bet u were relieved


----------



## wannabewillow

Yip, on Mothers Day, he tried to bin a BG Artist print! He got a big bollocking and I spent some time rinsing. He thinks they only cost a couple of quid and doesn't get why I went mental! Don't tell him how much they cost please! Xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

OMG!!! I'd kill my OH if he binned a nappy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

so would I!!! I don't think he'd bin my custom wn tho... he spent 30 quid on it :rofl: he's be scrubbing that badboy with his bare hands before he chucked it out!


----------



## ellie

EEwww squeezing sposies you wierdos :sick: :haha:

i have never actually used a 'non eco' sposie except for one emergency packet of morrisons ones once but i dont remember them giving off that horrid sposie smell that i know from other people's kids :sick: although sometimes i have been grateful for an eco sposie during tummy bugs or weaning etc :)

i am probably odd but i really hate the way sposies sag off them when they are full, it goes through me for some reason! 'shudder'

but isnt it funny how we buy these lovely reuseable nappies designed to catch poo but it's terrible if they actually do poo on them :haha:

as i was leaving work today i noticed there was a squigdgy mushy thing on the ground next to my car with a big pile of wierd stuff that looked like crushed ice next to it, then i realised that it was a nappy someone had dumped there and got rained on and it was all the absorbent stuff burst out :sick: nasty nasty nasty! (though that might say a lot about the area i'm in that people dump nappies in car parks lol)


----------



## NuKe

ellie said:


> EEwww squeezing sposies you wierdos :sick: :haha:
> 
> i have never actually used a 'non eco' sposie except for one emergency packet of morrisons ones once but i dont remember them giving off that horrid sposie smell that i know from other people's kids :sick: although sometimes i have been grateful for an eco sposie during tummy bugs or weaning etc :)
> 
> i am probably odd but i really hate the way sposies sag off them when they are full, it goes through me for some reason! 'shudder'
> 
> but isnt it funny how we buy these lovely reuseable nappies designed to catch poo but it's terrible if they actually do poo on them :haha:
> 
> as i was leaving work today i noticed there was a squigdgy mushy thing on the ground next to my car with a big pile of wierd stuff that looked like crushed ice next to it, then i realised that it was a nappy someone had dumped there and got rained on and it was all the absorbent stuff burst out :sick: nasty nasty nasty! (though that might say a lot about the area i'm in that people dump nappies in car parks lol)

nono me too!!! especialyl first thing in the morning and its literally swinging between their legs! :sick:


----------



## Kaites

The sag grosses me out too!

The other thing that grosses me out is the scent of sposie wipes- esp when it mixes with the smell of poop :sick: 

This thread is great- I am stuck dealing with sposies all day (child care provider) but there is no way I could tell the parents just *how* gross I think their kids' diapers really are, lol :)


----------



## SBB

The sag is gross. And the smell of the sposie wipes :sick: 

Why doesn't everyone use cloth?! If only they knew how good it was! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## flubdub

:rofl: am loving all the pooplosions. And also that I get a daily update of them on FB :thumbup: :haha: we havnt used a disposable for a couple of weeks now since we switched at night and even just the smell of them dry now makes me :huh: I don't like them at all. Like you say; squidgey bag of wee.....


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## fluffpuffin

NuKe said:


> ellie said:
> 
> 
> EEwww squeezing sposies you wierdos :sick: :haha:
> 
> i have never actually used a 'non eco' sposie except for one emergency packet of morrisons ones once but i dont remember them giving off that horrid sposie smell that i know from other people's kids :sick: although sometimes i have been grateful for an eco sposie during tummy bugs or weaning etc :)
> 
> i am probably odd but i really hate the way sposies sag off them when they are full, it goes through me for some reason! 'shudder'
> 
> but isnt it funny how we buy these lovely reuseable nappies designed to catch poo but it's terrible if they actually do poo on them :haha:
> 
> as i was leaving work today i noticed there was a squigdgy mushy thing on the ground next to my car with a big pile of wierd stuff that looked like crushed ice next to it, then i realised that it was a nappy someone had dumped there and got rained on and it was all the absorbent stuff burst out :sick: nasty nasty nasty! (though that might say a lot about the area i'm in that people dump nappies in car parks lol)
> 
> nono me too!!! especialyl first thing in the morning and its literally swinging between their legs! :sick:Click to expand...

eewww!! I have just been on holiday and had to use pampers as my hubby bought them to take away with us and I nearly puked at the squidginess of them in the morning. sooo gross...


----------



## pinkclaire

^^ I think pampers are the worst for squidginess! Gross


----------



## fluffpuffin

pinkclaire said:


> ^^ I think pampers are the worst for squidginess! Gross

yes they are most definitely the worst.


----------

